
If you're worried about the GitHub acquisition, here's what to look out for - acconrad
https://userinterfacing.com/if-youre-really-worried-about-the-github-acquisition-heres-what-to-look-out-for/
======
jgher
Nice in-depth look at all the facets of this deal including the ToS stuff! I
expect the most compelling bit will turn out to be the lack of anything
nefarious happening after MS bought LinkedIn -- everyone thought the sky was
going to fall then too...and it didn't.

~~~
acconrad
LinkedIn said in it's ToS update post acquisition that they'd keep their own
terms separate, which I imagine will be the same for GitHub.

------
mjfaga
Solid summary!

